# substrate cleaning



## papa_c (2 Oct 2014)

Here's a simple question but one that I can't seem to find an solution! I must be blinding myself looking for the answer!

How do you clean your substrate without disturbing the low growing carpet plants. Previously I have tried using a gravel cleaner but this tends to disturb the plants and up routes them.

I have pygmy crypts, hair grass and echinodorus tenellus which all become uprooted when I tried to clean the substrate where they are planted.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (2 Oct 2014)

I usually just use a hose, let that start siphoning out water, and then wave it over the substrate, about 5-10 mm. of the bottom (depending on how heavy the substrate is; sand will be sucked in from much further away then gravel), while using my fingers to disturb the debris on the substrate/ stuck between the carpet plants.
I think George Farmer had a video where he uses the same technique, it's somewhere on Youtube.

Edit: found it:


----------



## glenn farrar (3 Oct 2014)

What's the stuff he pumps in at the end of the video? 

Cheers 

Glenn


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (3 Oct 2014)

Fertilisers.


----------



## glenn farrar (3 Oct 2014)

Ah ok thanks


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (4 Oct 2014)

I would definitely stick with the dry salts you mentioned in your other thread; WAAAAAAAAAY more cost efficient than branded mixes, and at least, if not more effective. You should maybe read through this article.
http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=setting-up-a-higher-tech-planted-tank


----------

